# Anyone else with 5.4 problems?



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Please let me know if I am alone on this one. I have a 99 F250SD 4x4 with the 5.4L triton automatic tranny. The truck mainly pulls our lawn mowers, but I plow with it in the winter. We average five 2"+ snows per season. Last year I think it only plowed 4 times and they were easy pushes. The truck has 95k miles. Our first real snow of the year was 14" over 1 1/2 days. The truck started smelling like it was running real rich and idling rough. I took it to a local shop where they replaced 3 coils, and the plugs. It does the same thing. Now it really stinks like gas is dumping but it isn't leaking anywhere. I have had problems with exhaust manifolds warping and breaking studs. Now this is happening and I don't know what to think. My local mechanic thinks it is the valves, so I dropped it off to the dealer where they do these all the time. If we get the snow tomorrow I will jump back in the 1986 Chevy I have and bump my other guys down a truck or maybe throw one in the Bobcat if needed. It isn't a matter of not getting our accounts done, but the fact I bought a newer truck and am having major problems. $500 to remove exhaust manifold, replace studs and gaskets, plane the manifold and put back together. $500 to replace 3 coils and plugs. More expensive breaks than my Chevys. Do I have any other issues to expect? Help me out Ford guys, I drive a 2000 Dodge 4x4 dually quad cab cummins 5sp normally but don't want to put a plow on it. I am seriously looking for a   1998-2003 Chevy 2500hd right now. So this is a 3 part question. First, do I throw in the towel on the Ford Superdoodie by fixing it and selling it? Second, If I keep it, will I keep dumping money into these things? Thirdly, anyone having similar issues? I admit to being a Chevy fan, a cummins fan (but not really a Dodge fan), and not really a Ford fan, but I want to give it a chance. The truck really is pretty nice, with good power for a small v-8. It looks nice, tows nice, and handles a load nice, along with pushing snow like a banshee. Help me out! Phil


----------



## ramair2k (Dec 13, 2004)

not sure if its a reall problem or not...but my 2002 F-150 FX4 idles kinda ruff at times. It happens either at a red light in gear, or even when in park. It kinda vibrates the whole truck.....RPMs are always at same level, but idle is definetely a bit ruff. I am going to make an appt with the dealer while the truck is still under warranty. I dont think it should be idiling like that


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Did they check any 02 sensors? We've had similar problems on all our gassers and it is usually one or both of these or one of the other million sensors that go bad. These were not Fords, but Dodges that we were having these problems with. We don't own any Ford gas engines.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks Ramair2k and Mark for the input. Ramair2k i would highly recommend doing this while under warranty. If there is a problem there, you don't want to pay out if you don't have to. THe dealer has had my truck all day and no word yet. My problem started with a rough idle just like you described, but advanced so rapidly to a worse state I am a bit worried. By the time we drove the truck 10 miles to the dealer it was running as if only on 6 or 7 cylinders and it smelled like someone spilled a gas can in the engine compartment. The exhaust was also extremely hot. Every puddle we hit made the truck steam like crazy behind me. Probably should not have driven the truck. 
Mark I had all the sensors checked. Codes showed 3 bad coilpacks but no sensor problems. I will keep everyone posted in case there are others out there having these problems. In the meantime, I am aggressively pursuing another Chevy truck. Nobody has come up with a reason for me to give the Ford another chance yet, and when the ice and snow comes in tonight I know I can count on my 19 year old Chevy. Phil


----------



## beverlylawncare (Nov 14, 2003)

Hmmm... when it was running rough (just prior to the coil replacements) was the check engine light on? Mine came on last summer (2001 F150 4x4, 7700 package, auto tranny) and was idling rough as well. AutoZone told me it was misfire in cyl. 5. It had 111,000 miles on it, so it was past due for plugs. I took it to the dealer to have them do plugs (mechanic was busy, I looked at back two plugs and said forget it! - dealer was only option left). I told him to put 8 plugs in it and change the #5 coil. I referenced that I had purchased a coil from AutoZone, and the dealer stated "Their junk won't work, maybe for a few months, but it will go bad quickly". Gee, when they called the next morning, guess what brand they put on there? Same as what a.z. sells! 
But I digress... Two months later, little sputter, and engine light comes on again. This time #3. 

This last snow we had 2 weeks ago, light came on again, and smelled an odd smell, but it was PO743 (torque converter electrical malfunction) so mines getting a new torque converter and control module. I've seriously contemplated on selling, but the truck is near paid for, and I'm leery on buying something else. Would LOVE a 6.0 Powerstroke, but don't have the $$ and don't want to go in debt horribly. My advice - stick it out, you have no guarantees that a "new" (newer or brand new) truck won't have its problems too.... Once you've spent some cash on it... its hard to let go because you've replaced a lot! Just my thoughts.... Justin


----------



## ramair2k (Dec 13, 2004)

I just made an appt with the dealer for friday. I will let you all know what happens. My Service engine light has not come on at all. I mean just like I said, its a ruff idle. Hopefully they figure out what it is and dont give me the "its a truck, they do that" answer. I have owned 4 cars, and my dad has a couple of trucks. None of them idle rough like this. now dont get me wrong, im not saying that its rough to the point where its shaking your drink in the drink holder, but you can feel it thats for sure.


----------



## snoluvr (Jan 17, 2004)

*5.4 issues*

I have an '03 250 with 5.4.. Going to the dealer this week. I have a list of 10 items and growing that need looking into. I have noticed when plowing a strange burning smell, and cannot figure it out. I always make sure to stop in neutral with the ebrake on to let the tranny cool during lots, but not sure what it is. Also i have 32k on it and it also seems to idle rough as well. Not sure.going to dealer after the storm that is here now through friday..hopefully they will cover everything. 
I also am replacing the rotors and pads up front. A buddy had his dealer do it under warranty, dealer said rotors are too small for the weight of the truck and it causes warping..anyone else with this problem??


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks for the input guys. Once again, I am waiting on the dealer today for the diagnosis. I hate taking it to a dealer, but this is just one of those items. There has never been a check engine light on in the truck since I bought it. The torque converter crossed my mind as well. If they don't go into lockup they can drastically affect the performance and disguise themselves as an engine problem. Let's just hope it is something simple being overlooked. As for the rest of you guys, good luck. For the guy looking at the 6.0 diesel, I don't know if I would go that route. My buddy works at the plant that builds that diesel and said he wouldn't buy another one until after they get the bugs out. He bought one 2 years ago and had all sorts of problems, but I don't know if they fixed them or not yet. I would suggest doing some homework before you make that investment. I am not bad mouthing the engine, just letting you know they had some issues when they came out. My brother-in-law has one and has had no problems. Myself, I am a Cummins fan with a 5 speed when it comes to diesel, so I am a little biased. PHil


----------



## pikrite (Oct 11, 2004)

Gotta 04 f250 5.4 had TCM reprogrammed due to rough shift runs great now. The tranny would shake the whole truck but that was only shifting 3-4 pulling mowers. I really think the torque converters are undersized like the old 4r100s (ithink thats the name of the tranny). I also agree with the undersized brakes, (afraid to put a v-box in this truck)


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

*Update from dealer visit*

Well guys, I don't know if I am in the clear yet or not. I picked up the truck from the dealer, drove it back towards our accounts to salt some lots, and parked it at the first lot with the same gas smells and rough idle. In the meantime, i salted with our 86 Chevy and braved it back home thru major downed power lines and level 3 road conditions. We have been without power the last 2 days but the dealer had power. They towed it and worked on the truck again. So far, they have replaced an injector, the plugs again (contaminated the oil and fouled the plugs with the injector and coil problems), cleaned the egr valve, and removed and reinstalled the 3 coil packs claiming the local (non-dealer) shop installed them incorrectly. I drove it home, and loaded it with salt again and hooked up the plow expecting to use it tonight. Crossing my fingers, and hoping for the best :redbounce If it is like the past 2 days where we have been running the generator between my house and my parents to keep the sump pumps running and fridges cold, I am not looking forward to going out plowing tonight. Hopefully we will have smooth sailing and get some sleep before too long. I will keep you all posted, and hopefully your similar problems all get worked out. Phil


----------



## infineon954 (Dec 12, 2004)

I have an 02' F-250 SD. Toaday I was out pushing snow and started getting "wiffs of gasoline. At first I thought it was the beat up piece of crap in front of me, but as the day went on I kept smelling gas periodically. I have no clue what that could be.
Another problem I have been noticing is the smell of brakes. I know any truck works hard when plowing, but to smell that often something is definately wrong. Last week my E-brake light came on twice for no reason. I'm pretty sure that the E-brake is not frozen. What's going on here?? Can anyone help??


----------



## infineon954 (Dec 12, 2004)

HEY Snoluver? I have 49,000 miles on mine....If you get that problem solved let me know too. You and I are in the same boat....Thanx!!


----------



## ramair2k (Dec 13, 2004)

Well, I got my F-150 back . They hooked up the computer to it, and it didnt not spit out any trouble codes. They narrowed it down to dirty fuel injectors, and "cleaned" all of them. GUESS WHAT.....rough idle is stil there... :realmad: I will be taking it back in on friday for an actuator (sp) on my passenger side door and also for the rough idel problem agian. Hopefully this time they will fix it once and for all. doubt that will happen though.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Well guys, the truck is back running. Keeping my fingers crossed. The dealer did replace the o2 sensor, plugs, properly installed the coils, changed the oil (contaminated due to bad injector), replaced one injector, and cleaned out the egr valve. There is a funny idle now, but it made it through a wet 6" snow. We finally got power back to most of the towns around us, although many are still without. We plowed the wet 6" snow on top of the ice storm, not much fun. However, it was quite a test for the truck. The truck idles fine, but every now and then it idles up for about 5 seconds, and then settles back down. It does this whether the defrost is on or not ( I thought maybe A/C compressor needed charged and was idling it up when on defrost but it also does it when not on defrost). I don't know what fixed it guys, but the strong gas smell had to be the bad injector which contaminated the oil and fouled the plugs. The truck did the same thing after all the replacements, and cleaning the egr valve made it stop.!? I don't know what to think, but I am still looking for another newer Chevy. I don't trust that Ford to make it for the longhaul without tons more problems. I would park it and drive the Bobcat, but we plow the superwalmart and need more groundspeed to get it done in reasonable time. The skidloader plowing is sweet on the small lots though! Good luck with your 5.4 problems. I will continue updating any changes in my truck status which may help you solve your problems. Phil


----------



## pikrite (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey Snoluvr I called the local dealership about my rotors being warrantied and they declined saying it was normal "wear and tear" on a work truck (meaning different inexperienced drivers I guess) Is their any service bulletins on this? Any help is appreciated. (The rotors aren't real bad but I would like to repair them before the truck goes back into service)


----------



## snoluvr (Jan 17, 2004)

My dealer declined to cover the items as well..Told me my buddies were covered for "other" reasons..whatever that means.I put on new rotors and pads last night, whole job took less than 2 hours, and under $200..from advance autoparts..good thing to, the driver side rotor was completely brown and black like it was burned and the inside pad was in 4 pieces..Truck brakes like a dream now.All i know is next truck will be a dodge!!!


----------



## charlieg (Jan 2, 2005)

*ford trucks*

please do not give up on the ford truck just because you have had some problems,the new c.o.p. engines. all are haveing problems with the coil packs failing even volkswagen and dodge, when one or more fail they normally cause the mil to light up and blink. when one or more fail they can cause a o2 senser to fail and even cause the cat. convertor to fail by pluging them up. and the exhaust stinks bad. in most cases the local gas station will not have the needed resources to make a good repair. some do but i have found many don't
brakes again the rotors warp like crazy on every car and truck with time this is a problem due to the componds now used in the pads since we no longer use asbestos in them, these are made of a fine metal powder and even garphite, the extra heat causes many more problems then the old days
the ford ??'s you have can be answered by going to the web site www.ford-trucks.com and making a post in the general truck or superduty sections, membership is free or 16 dollars a year if you wish to support the site. don't give them up give them a chance.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Charlieg,
Thanks for the pep talk. I am admitedly a Chevy man, but have been really trying to give this Ford an unbiased chance to prove itself. I wasn't having brake problems like some of the other replies on this thread. I will bring up the fact that my wife's 01 Blazer had rotors rot away and it is a garaged vehicle with under 40,000 miles. The rotors simply rusted and the smooth surface flaked right off. We have had a lot of bad rotor issues with my Ram3500, my older 73-87 chevy's, and pretty much every vehicle we own. The Blazer rotors were factory rotors and that was disappointing. The other trucks had replacement rotors from different auto parts stores and fall apart. My wife's 99 Cutlass (work car) had the rotors warp too, and I blamed her for getting on them too hard. Later apologized after seeing this with many replacement rotors. They just don't make a good rotor anymore. 
As for my Superduty. . .I am going to keep using it for awhile to see if this was a freak incident. It is in the shop again for bad axle bearings. Squeeled like a pig in 4x4. They are being replaced now, and I will be back in the 19 year old Chevy to make my rounds tonight salting. I might take out my Bobcat to plow just because we haven't used the plow on it yet this year. I always like to know things are ready to work before they are needed in a big snow event. 
As for the guys with similar rough idle problems/strong gas smell. The dealer found this: one bad injector, bad coil packs (improperly installed by my wannabe mechanic), a bad o2 sensor, and a plugged egr valve. Also the fouled plugs, and contaminated oil, due to unburnt fuel running thru the system, which was more a result of the other problems than a fault in their own.
Hopefully all those in Superduty country get their bugs worked out, make some money playing in the snow, and don't get stranded. Good luck, and I will chime in here again if I have anymore problems. However, don't be surprised to see another Superduty for sale if I do have more problems! Hope I didn't offend anyone. Phil


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Stuff wears out,sensors fail it's a fact of life. We do work the trucks hard so your going to have stuff die more then a daily driver vehicle would have.


----------



## ramair2k (Dec 13, 2004)

took truck back in to have door actuator replaced. Also told them that the truck is still having a bit of a rough idle. They couldnt find anything. No codes were spit out....couldnt find any TSBs or recalls....its almost like i want to go there and give them a list of things to check.....like a list of things that you guys have mentioned......Basically they left it off at we cant figure it out, come back to us if it gets any worse


----------



## jcmjclem (Nov 28, 2004)

ramair2k and Hickslawn,
Sounds like you bought a Friday at 3pm truck. You know, don't worry about those missing bolts, wires, sensors... just finish it! One of those trucks that just can't live up to anyone's expectation. But in defense of Ford all manufactures have the same problem. I have and have had 5.4 Triton in the past. Presently, I have it in my F250SD w/ 92K miles and I have not had any problems with it yet, In fact it's a bear and has never let me down. I used to have a 5.4 in my Expedition and I had some problems (rough idle, gas smell...) with that motor, It all started around 70K miles. Eventually,(up to the point I traded it in with 127K miles) six of eight coil packs (not cheap) had to be replaced, O2 sensors, fuel injectors and eventually plugs at 90k. It was unbelievably frustrating but I bought it and I lived with it! The most frustrating part was that it ran perfectly up to the point the first coil pack failed. What is also frustrating is the fact that I have never had those problems with the 5.4 in the F250. The funny part is that I used to be a Chevy guy. I had a 81 K20, 82' C30 Dual wheel stake, 88' 3500 4X4 and a 94' Chevy Suburban 4X4. At this point I don't know if I would go back.


----------



## dag-otto (Sep 28, 2003)

I have had nothing but problems with my 5.4L, thinking of just leaving the keys at the dealers and walking away from it.... Stuff the credit rating, I can't sell this truck to somebody else in good faith.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

*Hopefully last update!*

Okay, I have been thoroughly frustrated with this truck, but like Dag-Otto I would not think of selling it until I knew it was properly repaired. The dealer found a bare wire (on the 4th trip in 2 weeks and 2 missed snows the ol' 86 chevy and skidloader filled in on). So if anyone else is having problems after replacing a coil unsuccessfully, check to see there is power going to the coil. This problem started out intermittently, obviously as the wire was rubbing and starting to wear thru, then became more constant. I would hit a bump and it would go away, but it would act up awhile then go away awhile, and i never equated the problem as possibly being a wire. I did get away with no bill on the last visit. Mostly because my Dad has bought his last 6-7 vehicles from this dealer and is looking at a new truck with the 5.4. I think that is the only reason they took care of me, but maybe (hopefully) they were just giving good customer service. I know the service manager real well now. Keep this in mind guys: Don't be a jerk when they don't get it right.  Had I been a butthole, I don't know they would have done the last one at no charge. Although, the local shop cost me $500 before I took it to the dealer. The dealer racked me for another $720, and then $900+ for a noise in the front end while in 4x4. Also, if you happen to hear a squeeling in 4x let the dealer (or someone) tear into it because my axle bearings were dry. Had I not had them check this out, probably would have seized itself to the axle shaft and done mega damage. Also found bad upper/lower ball joints, and junk rotors/pads with only 5k miles on them. Now everything is new, and I am testing out the Superdookie and planning it's bon voyage party. I think I will replace it with a new seat, cab corners and coat of paint on the old 86' Chevy. Not that I am knocking Fords, we still have a 77 Hi-boy F250 we just restored, but I think I am going to stick to old school trucks I can repair myself and do it a lot cheaper. Good luck with all your problems, and I hope mine are finally gone. :redbounce


----------



## bad dad (Jan 9, 2005)

hi up in canada i have a 96 f150 with 351 and i found out you should clean your intake atlest once a month the idol motor will get corben on it .
with hot mufler it may be pluged .
and newer ford with rear disk brake keep close eye on the pads

[email protected]


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

I think everybody has freak problems. I have two Jeep Grand Cherokees. 98 5.9 360 and a 98 5.2 318. That 318 has been hell! EVERYTHING has gone wrong with it. It's got 87k on it now. Haven't had too many problems with the 360 it's got 110k. Had the posi in the rearend rebuilt twice. And now the torqueconverter is going out. Been to the dealer several times but they can't figure out which one it is. I guess there is two because of the quadra-trac. That bad vibration is getting really old pulling a trailer. I getting ready to get rid of it so I don't care too much anymore. THANK GOD FOR EXTENDED WARRANTIES! or else i would have already bought an all new Jeep!


----------



## snoluvr (Jan 17, 2004)

*5.4 f-250 problems*

Got my truck back from the dealer.They had it for 4 days. New ball joints, sway bar, end links, bushings, shocks...window switches, dome light....all within the first 2 years..I had a bad banging over bumps, I guess the sway bars on these trucks have been problematic for Ford..They must have known of the problems, the parts were in there stock inventory...Hope everyone is having a profittable season!!


----------



## todd's hauling (Feb 8, 2005)

i have a 95 ford van from the sounds of it sounds like the same thing mine did witch was a fuel injector that took the computer with it it had a bad smell of gas and felt like it had a dead cyl and it just did the same thing the other day its a 3.8 v 6 might not be the same but sounds like it


----------



## snoluvr (Jan 17, 2004)

Sending the Ford back in again...Sway bar banging again, also the front left wheel, when turning is making a metal grinding noise, and when u have the brakes on, the wheel wont even turn!!! These trucks are aweful


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

snoluvr said:


> Sending the Ford back in again...Sway bar banging again, also the front left wheel, when turning is making a metal grinding noise, and when u have the brakes on, the wheel wont even turn!!! These trucks are aweful


Sounds like a CV joint...part of having a 4wd. Gotta check those boots!


----------



## snoluvr (Jan 17, 2004)

There are no boots to check on a Ford....But sounds awefull..After they fix it I am trading on a GMC..Never had trouble with those trucks


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Unbelievable this post is still being pulled up with many similar problems. I have to admit the Superdookie is seemingly cured, but we haven't had too much snow to push since it was repaired. I think 2 nights and not very deep snows. I am going to continue giving the Ford a second (or was that third or fourth) chance. I should sell it while it is fixed but business sense tells me to keep it and recoup some of my losses, after all it is that much closer to being paid off. Just having sealed the deal with another Walmart opening next month, I may just trade it in for a backhoe with a box. Then I can have other headaches. I do know one thing for sure, my next truck won't have the blue oval on the grill! Good luck with your problems guys.


----------



## ToolMaker (Mar 18, 2004)

Sounds like you boys need to unload those duds. I to have a F250 Super Duty, and it has had new ball joints , I put new plugs in it , had the tranny (original ) serviced two times , shocks ,brakes,etc. 
But I work this thing , I don't expect it to be maintenance free it carries a 850# plow on the front in the worse possible conditions ,plus it has 101,000 miles on it.
I know there is nothing that will make you madder than something that keeps breaking down , and a bare wire can be a b*tch to find , thats something that can happen to anything .


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

It could be worse, the guy I subcontract for has put 3 transmissions in a Dodge in 60,000 miles. The charging system and battery just went up in smoke.


----------



## charlieg (Jan 2, 2005)

*sorry for not getting back*

for you ford men tale a look and join www.ford-trucks.com and ask the guys in there before you head to a dealer or shop. in a lot of cases these men have had the same problem are are more then happy to share information. the site is free and untop of ford problems


----------



## JEFF P (Jun 11, 2006)

*2000 5.4 lt ford xlt*

Oka guys I have to admit I'm a chevy & gm guy . I am looking at a 2000 ford 4x4 cab and a half short box flare side xlt 5.4 liter. Good plow truck or not . How do I know if a truck is a 7700 ect .


----------



## beverlylawncare (Nov 14, 2003)

I can tell you (with 99.9% accuracy) that it is not a 7700 pound package. I don't believe they made those in the flaresides. The way to tell though will be a fancy little 7700 in red under the "F150" on the tailgate, but more easily spotted will be 7 lug wheels instead of the standard 5 lug. These were few and far between, and I believe they were only built to justify getting rid of the remaining "250 light duty" parts leftover when they stopped making those in 1999. Its the same truck as the 250 light duty. I could be wrong, but I believe they all come with tranny coolers as well as heavier brake components and heavier axles. They may ride a little rougher, but they are better if you are going to plow than a regular 150. To my knowledge, its the only 1/2 ton truck that plow makers will give a thumbs up on installing a plow on without doing some major beefing. I had an 2001 and it held up well until I had tranny problems, but lets face it, it had towed and worked hard for over 100,000 miles. I guess it was time for some problems. 

Thats my response to a lot of these postings, and please don't take this the wrong way guys. We use our trucks to do something beyond what they are made from the factory to do. Yes they are made to tow and haul heavy loads. But take any plow truck and use it to push just a 2 or 3 inch snow for a few minutes. Get out of the truck and reach down and hold your hand on the tranny for 10 seconds (if you can stand it). 9 out of 10 trucks will be so hot that you can't. This is even with coolers, etc. Your typical truck buyer won't be putting the truck through that kind of abuse. Want a good plow vehicle? Get a duece and a half. (or something along those lines) Of course I'm kidding, but you get the point. We are taking a "commercial" vehicle and killing it slowly but surely with each lot cleared, all to make a very comfortable living when the white stuff is falling. Should we be so quick to complain if we have to spend some money on repairs every now and again? 

Don't get me wrong, there are exceptional trucks out there. I had a 1996 Chevy (still have the bruises from kicking myself for selling it) with a 4.3 Vortec engine in it, a 1500 series. I used it for 2 winters, invoiced out over $30k in that two year span. Spent MAYBE $500 on misc. repairs. Would I say all 1500 chevys with 4.3 are great? No, I just had a good one!

Good luck, I'll keep driving my 5.4 250 and hope for the best!


----------

